# IBS and College



## laura91 (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm 17 and live in England. I have IBS, and it is taking over my life! I hate going to college as I start to panic that an attack will happen, which of course is more likely to make one happen. It's just so embarrassing sitting in a quiet classroom or an exam, and having your stomach make noises or really needing to go to the toilet. It's really messing with my life, like long car journeys and out of the question or just generally quiet situations. I feel like I'm the only person going through this and this site is really helpful. Has anyone else at college or university got any advice on how to deal with it?


----------



## Motive (Feb 27, 2009)

Its hard to really give good advice when i know so little about your situation or how your system functions but i can say what helps me. I have the loud noises usually only when i haven't eaten in a while so i used to bring an open candy with me and when i started getting that burning "eat something or ill yell" feeling from my stomach id just break out the candy and that seemed to help. ADD medicine and things that make you unaware of your hunger make the stomach sounds and the anxiety a lot worse. drinking too much water seemed to make it worse if my stomach was empty. Those are the things i learned over the years. These things may or may not fit your situation but either way overtime you'll figure out what works for you. A lot of people have success following a different diet. Its all about identifying the things that set off your symptoms and avoiding those specific foods. I wish i could help you more =/ but the good news is that as you get a better hold on controlling your problem you'll gain much more confidence in your body and the nervous "what if" voice will go away. Good luck and study hard!


----------



## Conocer (Jun 18, 2009)

I know exactly what you mean, you have got a relator right here . Started college last year, hardly went got c's which is good but i know i could have done better if i turned up more. But having ibs is so crippling. if you ever need to send me a msg or something


----------



## whatnext (Aug 16, 2009)

im 17 also and was diagnosed with ibs in my 4th year of school(year 11) i also hated going to school, and am dreading going back in september







if you want to talk leave me a message also


----------



## Balex (Sep 15, 2009)

Ur defidently not alone!







my name is alex im 14 n in ireland. I got ibs recently and this year is third year so i have my juniour cert. Missing school is getingt my grades down and i can do really good i get most A's







. My stomach makes a lot of embarrassing noises in a quiet classroom and in the exam halls. Im also lactose intolerant so i try and stay away from dairy products completely im not taking any chances. Hav seemed to get IBS mainly from stress and nerves but im stressed that my stomach is gonna go off or some embarrassing gas will happen during my quietest classes. knwoing someone else out there also has it has made me feel that little bit better. mine only goes off durring school or public situations i dont normally get t at home so schools my worst enemy this year im also planning on going on a semi vegie diet wiv calcuim supplements i think it mite help either way il get much healthier so thats a bonus


----------

